# Resort Regions Headline changes



## MuranoJo (Mar 23, 2015)

Just a nit:  The new change with regions adding 'timeshares' etc., muddies up the drop-down search response--not sure why it was changed.  Feels to me it was easier and clearer and more intuitive to just let it go at:

Western
Hawaii
Mexico
etc., with the region name listed first.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 23, 2015)

which "drop down search response" do you mean?

it was changed to be more intuitive for new members and more accurately describe what was being discussed in the forums.


----------



## MuranoJo (Mar 23, 2015)

In the 'Forum Jump' drop-down box, down in the 'Resort Regions' section.

JMO, but I'm not sure how adding 'timeshares' before or after each option makes anything clearer or more intuitive (isn't that what we're talking about on this site?)...seems to clutter the list with unnecessary words, i.e.,:

US -  East Coast Timeshares
Florida Timeshares
Timeshares in Mexico
Timeshares in Canada
etc.

I thought the simple list you had before was clearer and easier to skim.  I guess I can understand why you'd want the 'US' in there for US Regions:
East Coast
Florida
Caribbean
Mexico
etc.

No big deal--just expressing a preference.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 23, 2015)

only two forums got their first word changed...the rest still maintain the first term?

I suppose mexican timeshares is just as good as timeshares in mexico


----------



## dioxide45 (May 17, 2015)

I just noticed this a little while back. Not sure if these are more intuitive or not. I certainly am not a huge fan of the new naming conventions. Why are some listed with the region first and others with it last; like Caribbean Timeshares vs Timeshares in Mexico?

I suppose it may be more intuitive if a Google search. However, when one is on a timeshare forum, one would expect to be discussing timeshares in those forums. Of course it isn't all about timeshares in those region forums. Also a lot of discussion about places to eat and things to do. I preferred the prior names.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 18, 2015)

would the term "timesharing" be better?


----------



## MuranoJo (May 18, 2015)

You probably don't need the word 'timeshares' or 'timesharing' with each of the regions at all (except in headings).  In other words, the ideal would be a very clean list, preferably alphabetical.  For instance:

U.S. Timeshares

Central
East Coast
Florida
Hawaii
West Coast
International Timeshares

Canada
Caribbean
European
Mexico
South Africa
All other International


----------



## pittle (May 20, 2015)

I agree with both MuranoJo and dioxide45.  I thought it was pretty simple before.  But, I do think you should go with the same format in all if you are going to use the word Timeshares or Timesharing.  By that I mean, the word Timeshare or Timesharing should be in the same place in all categories - either at the beginning or the end.  It's not a big deal, but I just like things consistent.


----------

